# THATS SO MUCH BETTER...sold all crossbows



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

OK, i sold all my crossbows...all three!

Been hunting with crossbows since there were legal with the 350 FPS rule.
Shot a few deer with the crossbow...NOTHING BEATS pulling back on a deer with compound or recurce/longbow....Yes, both are bows....but man, i get SO much more excited with compound than a crossbow...YEAH baby!!! YEAH!!! That right there i miss!!!! anyone else been there done that?
Both bows...butt...dang.....that pulling back is just bad ***!


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Never shot a crossbow and each to thier own as long as it's legal. I can't compare the feeling of a successful hunt with a vertical bow as compared to a crossbow but some how I just don't think I'd find a crossbow very fufilling. I'm sure there may be a day where I'm forced into it due to health or something but God willing I hope that day is a loooong way off..!! When people debate the differences between the two it's the draw which is the key. In my opinion that's the hardest part of a bow hunt -- Knowing when you can draw and sometimes taking a gamble as a deer is coming in or waiting for it to turn it's attention, etc. The crossbow skips that step and is pretty much point and click.

GLTA


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

langkg said:


> Never shot a crossbow and each to thier own as long as it's legal. I can't compare the feeling of a successful hunt with a vertical bow as compared to a crossbow but some how I just don't think I'd find a crossbow very fufilling. I'm sure there may be a day where I'm forced into it due to health or something but God willing I hope that day is a loooong way off..!! When people debate the differences between the two it's the draw which is the key. In my opinion that's the hardest part of a bow hunt -- Knowing when you can draw and sometimes taking a gamble as a deer is coming in or waiting for it to turn it's attention, etc. The crossbow skips that step and is pretty much point and click.
> 
> GLTA


I concur.


----------



## Sudman (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I concur.


Agreed...


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

More or less the opposite here. I no longer sit 20+ feet up in the air strapped to a tree. I typically sit in a well brushed in pop up blind in a comfortable folding chair. I enjoy the comfort to be perfectly honest...at one time I thought I would never enjoy an enclosed blind and would always sit out in the elements....scent control and the discipline/ patience of not hunting too much on my small 30 acre surburban tract is the greatest challenge I face now. Always chomping at the bit to go and I keep reminding myself to wait a few weeks...as I try to keep my primo area sterile.

I've been shooting a crossbow the past couple of years ; I began archery hunting with an Allen Speedster compound in the late seventies. remember skewering my first buck in Lake County - a small spike ( I was on top of the world). I can still draw a compound with no sweat at all ( with deer being present, hmmm ?) . However, I really enjoy the lethal point and click of the Xbow. The deer I have tagged have been within 20 yds. Maybe I , too, will grow bored of this style hunting one day? Heck, I may just start video taping and call it good...with no weapon in hand. It's not the squeeze, release, nor drawing back that gets me stoked. Realize that the work starts when I kill something:lol:

I still don't understand Far Knocking deer with a rifle. Still like the close range encounters ~ seeing the steam from their nostrils hunting. It was fun knocking down targets out to 300yds with an M16 and a peep siteas a soldier, but don't think I would enjoy shooting a deer at that range...always been a close range woodlands hunter...then again, maybe that feeling will change one day too ??

The only thing that's sure is change - a smile on one's face is the thing that we all can actually control. Like was stated above - whatever you enjoy and is legal. No sense using a weapon that you don't like or find unrewarding.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Im with you big buck! My brother and a couple buds have crossbows, so ive been looking at 'em pretty seriously. Well I had a chance to shoot my brothers and another today, and while it was fun, i set them down, picked up my high country and drew back..smack! Man that felt good! While I have nothing against crossbows and those who use them, I'm sticking with with my bow!


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm the first to admit that I feel way more proud, after the fact, of a compound bow kill, but I still get buck fever when I have the xbow in hand. So, it is all good!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> Will shoot a compound till I can't pull it back anymore


That day will come sooner than you think...I'm only 45 but I'm there. Tried my buddys bow a few weeks ago and couldn't do it without my shoulder bothering me....bad roter cuff.

Still haven't bought a crossbow but its moving up the wish list pretty quick!


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am relatively young and I can shoot the lights out with a compound... I lost interest in shooting a compound a few years ago and I don't miss it a bit. A crossbow is much harder to shoot without a bench rest for me. The only interest I have in a vertical is with a recurve. As far as hunting goes, I am out there to hunt. I want to use what will give me the most opportunities. A crossbow takes the win in that category... I can shoot left handed almost as good as I can shoot right handed. I love being outdoors, the thrill of the hunt, getting close to animals, getting away from work, and shooting a deer if I am lucky! It has nothing to do with a challenge for me. If you guys are really up for a challenge, try a Tough Mudder, marathon, or the Iceman.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Buy a couple 40 or 50 lb dumbbells, cheap bench and do presses with them and some curls. No need to set record just starts easy , Mon, Wed, Fri, be surprised how easy that compounds starts to pull back.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

I can pull my Hoyt compound just fine...But, carry my Tenpoint Turbo a every chance I get.....


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> OK, i sold all my crossbows...all three!
> 
> Been hunting with crossbows since there were legal with the 350 FPS rule.
> Shot a few deer with the crossbow...NOTHING BEATS pulling back on a deer with compound or recurce/longbow....Yes, both are bows....but man, i get SO much more excited with compound than a crossbow...YEAH baby!!! YEAH!!! That right there i miss!!!! anyone else been there done that?
> Both bows...butt...dang.....that pulling back is just bad ***!


 
More ppl need to do this.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I like to use a lot of different weapons to hunt. Although many deer have fallen to my old PSE single cam, when crossbows became legal I figured, why not? No, the draw isn't there, but that's never what bowhunting was for me. It was about getting close, that's always been my adrenaline fix. Getting close, or closer, was why I started hunting with a handgun in the firearm season. Who knows, I might go back to the ole' reliable PSE some day, although at 62 years old those muscles are S-L-O-W to come back. Every hunter has his own kick, that's what makes the sport great.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

langkg said:


> Each to his own but I think there are a few guys that understand that drawing a bow on a deer isn't always a 100% successful step in the process. Knowing that you're an expert hunter you've probably never been busted by a deer.


I'm with you there!


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy fellers...

Back on topic, I LOVE my compound but am trying out a new crossbow this year. Somehow just sitting in the stand with it, just doesnt feel the same as with my bow. We'll see how I feel once I take a nice buck with it.
As far the "too easy" comments, yes, I think its much easier to shoot a crossbow, and I shoot pretty good with my compound. I get a bunch of crap from people, taking the challenge out of the hunt. Thats BS, at least to me, because I get 1-3 chances (if that) at a nice buck every year, even with all the hard work I put into hunting. I think seeing and getting close to a monster (or your goal) is a good challenge already.

They probably should only be available to those with injuries/etc., but since they allow them, and I like new toys I'll try it. Most people dont use an old musket in muzzleloader season, or a recurve in archery. This is no different...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> OK, i sold all my crossbows...all three!
> 
> Been hunting with crossbows since there were legal with the 350 FPS rule.
> Shot a few deer with the crossbow...NOTHING BEATS pulling back on a deer with compound or recurce/longbow....Yes, both are bows....but man, i get SO much more excited with compound than a crossbow...YEAH baby!!! YEAH!!! That right there i miss!!!! anyone else been there done that?
> Both bows...butt...dang.....that pulling back is just bad ***!


Good to hear, welcome back to archery.

I agree with the others, they are legal and to each their own. I just ignore the threads where somebody has taken the easy route and just have a growing appreciation for those who don't.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW! :SHOCKED:
I didn't mean to start a bashing thread by no means. I have nothing against crossbows. You choose to shoot one, your choice 
Not sure what all was said...lots of it was deleted.

Long story short...

I sold them all, because my wife doesn't want to hunt anymore, the kids are like nahhhh (i'm like WHAT) So i sold them all! AND i got sick and tired of carrying the darn thing! lol
I have one recurve, 3 compound bows too or still have. I don't rifle hunt, i use compound during rifle/gun season (use to use crossbow). 

Anyway.....before i would just pull down and aim and shoot. Yes, there was excitement....I just felt no where near as much as pulling the ole bow back for me. (mind ya, i can shoot 30 yards with the ole recurve too.)

It just reminded me why i fell in love with bowhunting at 9-10 years old.....the hunt.....the excitement.....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Not your fault. Me, I don't care for crossbows outside physical limitations, so I stay out of.the crossbow threads. Just to clarify this was not a crossbow thread, this was a guy leaving crossbows thread......... Not sure why a pro crossbow person would even follow the tread.....unless they were considering getting back into bow hunting......in which case welcome.


----------



## Rick Martin (Aug 22, 2007)

salmonslammer said:


> That day will come sooner than you think...I'm only 45 but I'm there. Tried my buddys bow a few weeks ago and couldn't do it without my shoulder bothering me....bad roter cuff.
> 
> Still haven't bought a crossbow but its moving up the wish list pretty quick!


 
In a few months I'll be 70 and have no problem pulling back my Quest bow drawing 55 lbs. Sometimes I think age is used as an excuse.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

Just bought a crossbow after years of shooting my compound. Bought the crossbow because I have a couple of spots that dont have good trees for stands, so I have to hunt from the ground. Hunting from the ground I prefer to be farther away from my intended shot, in these cases about 40 yards. I dont feel comfortable at 40 yards with my compound, but do with the Xbow.

With that said, I feel I have more control and are more stable in shooting my compound. Not sure what it is with Xbow, but it seems pretty light and I have a hard time keeping my scope dialed in on the spot.

Nothing wrong with different weapons for different hunting situations, put yourself in the best position for a clean kill. Just my two cents..


----------

